# Reverso back from engraving



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

My Grand Taille just came back from Le Sentier, where they engraved an image and initials. The black lacquer was inspired by the MacArthur Reverso that was auctioned off a few years ago. I was really taken with it.

Definitely pricey, especially compared to having my local watchmaker just engrave initials. But in the end, it was worth it! Now an heirloom watch for me. Hopefully my daughter or a future kid will feel the same way.


----------



## Blue Note (Oct 15, 2016)

Very cool, like the black lacquer look and the design. Must be a hard thing to decide on because once you make the decision there's no turning back.


----------



## 2amwagon (Feb 13, 2015)

Looks great!

Sent from my SM-G935U using Tapatalk


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

Blue Note said:


> Very cool, like the black lacquer look and the design. Must be a hard thing to decide on because once you make the decision there's no turning back.


Very true. JLC went through a few iterations with me, sending PDFs of designs. I think they did four in total for me. I then took the sheet to my local AD and they took it from there.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

So beautiful! Congratulations on a fantastic design. Enjoy your beautiful watch!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uwtiger (Apr 13, 2017)

Nice. That engraving turned out great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

That looks so good! I've read/heard the options to engrave the reverso were limited but clearly that is not the case as yours looks amazing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ccm123 (Feb 8, 2010)

Looks nice.


----------



## Zenxek (Jan 4, 2015)

Loving it. Can't wait to get a reverso of my own and engrave it.


----------



## phunky_monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

Stunning mate, well done. Looks like a fantastic job.


----------



## khisha (Aug 12, 2017)

Great job, but are you aware of the meaning of this symbol?
Does the word "Freemasony" bells familiar to you?


----------



## coffeej12 (Aug 21, 2017)

that is so cool....felt the same way about the black lacquer on general macarthur's reverso


----------



## KiwiWomble (Sep 13, 2012)

khisha said:


> Great job, but are you aware of the meaning of this symbol?
> Does the word "Freemasony" bells familiar to you?


I assume the OP is a mason


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

Beautiful Job mate.

SMIB

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

KiwiWomble said:


> I assume the OP is a mason


Sure hope so. The protractor and ruler is a nice design, but without being a mason i wouldn't choose to wear it.


----------



## AirKing7 (Feb 9, 2017)

The engraving looks great, congrats


----------



## ramonesf2 (Feb 2, 2015)

Can I ask what the cost was?


----------



## edeag3 (Nov 6, 2011)

I've always been too scared to do this sort of thing considering how often I flip. But I applaud the commitment (or the chance to get a cheap reverso in my future )


----------



## Today (Mar 2, 2017)

Great job, I bet it give the watch a new feel


----------



## RT13 (Jan 26, 2016)

Lovely engraving. 

I would like to know about the cost as well as I'm considering getting mine engraved as well.


----------



## F1_watches (Sep 3, 2017)

Very cool unique piece. Atelier a good option.


----------



## Ursus (Sep 10, 2010)

martin_blank said:


> That looks so good! I've read/heard the options to engrave the reverso were limited but clearly that is not the case as yours looks amazing.


Afaik, if you are willing to pay for it, they'll do it. A common request is for example to have the family shield engraved on the back, which would be completely custom depending on the shield. These engravings are straight up art.
Congrats on a unique design.


----------



## treiz1337 (Aug 13, 2017)

Damn. I like the commitment to owning this watch forever.


----------



## Manny69 (Sep 10, 2017)

Looks great!


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

WTSP said:


> Sure hope so. The protractor and ruler is a nice design, but without being a mason i wouldn't choose to wear it.


It is a square and compasses, not a protractor and ruler.  And yes, I am a Freemason.

As to cost, it varies a lot based on what the engraving is -- it's not a set price. In my case, the engravers had to take out a fair bit of metal for the sunken, lacquered section, plus applying the lacquer. JLC will go back and forth on design and pricing with you without any commitment, so I recommend connecting with them directly. They are very helpful.


----------



## Dedalus73 (Jan 9, 2017)

it's a nicely done job, a bit too big for my taste but it's really well done!


----------



## Zenxek (Jan 4, 2015)

Skitalets said:


> It is a square and compasses, not a protractor and ruler.  And yes, I am a Freemason.
> 
> As to cost, it varies a lot based on what the engraving is -- it's not a set price. In my case, the engravers had to take out a fair bit of metal for the sunken, lacquered section, plus applying the lacquer. JLC will go back and forth on design and pricing with you without any commitment, so I recommend connecting with them directly. They are very helpful.


Was always curious as to the process involved. Will definitely be looking into it when I pick up a reverso of my own.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## KindaDevil (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks for the info it looks really nice, I'm curious about how would the lacquer age


----------



## mihoward (Nov 10, 2020)

A little late to the party here - but does anyone know what the durability of the lacquer is?


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Now that DOES look special! Very, very nice!


----------



## olske59 (May 26, 2019)

Ursus said:


> Afaik, if you are willing to pay for it, they'll do it. A common request is for example to have the family shield engraved on the back, which would be completely custom depending on the shield. These engravings are straight up art.
> Congrats on a unique design.


That is correct. The JLC Boutiques have an engraving book with all the usual monograms and basic "other stuff" that are commonly chosen but they'll do anything if a) willing to wait and 2) willing to pay. Enameling, custom art, copying a photograph - you name it. I read an article on their lead engraver and her art training background - very impressive!


----------

